# Need a name for my scarecrow...



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about "Twisted Jack"?


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Gordy DaVine 
right off the top of my head.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

why do need to name him? how about Hubert.. Bob.. or Mr. Crowy is his name important?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

How about, "IESCD" pronounced Ickssssed...meaning "I Eat Small Children Daily".


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Spazz?

or how bout Donald Trunk?

Al Eachure Crows?


----------



## beavervw (Apr 14, 2010)

Not sure about the name, but the prop is awesome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 16, 2008)

Great Prop - it has a high creep factor!
As to the name, I'm partial to "Screaming"


----------

